
Iranian Hackers Targeted Presidential Campaign, Microsoft Says - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/04/technology/iranian-campaign-hackers-microsoft.html
======
quotz
Its not like US and Israeli hackers are doing anything different to other
countries

~~~
jedberg
All the more reason the US should be protecting itself from these sorts of
things, don't you think?

~~~
boomboomsubban
Not really. If it's fine for the US to do this, why should Iran doing it be a
big problem?

~~~
GhettoMaestro
There is a mile-wide difference in acceptable behavior endorsed "from the top
down" in each system.

The US, for all of its faults, attempts to reign in immoral and counter-
productive behavior within its sphere of influence. Iran is a net-exporter of
terrorism (methodologies, material, and financial support). And I am keeping
it very civil in my description of the differences.

By posing the question "[...] why should Iran doing it be a big problem?", I
view you as purposely being disingenuous. You know why. The Iranian political
leadership is a clear problem.

To be clear about my words: The Iranian people are NOT the problem. The
Iranian leadership is the problem. The Iranian people are pawns on the chess-
board between the US and Iran. They are the group I feel the most sadness for
in terms of who is paying the biggest cost.

~~~
boomboomsubban
>The US, for all of its faults, attempts to reign in immoral and counter-
productive behavior within its sphere of influence. Iran is a net-exporter of
terrorism (methodologies, material, and financial support

How is exporting billions in arms to Saudi Arabia and assisting them in
continuing the Yemen war/blockade attempting to reign in immoral behavior? Why
is Iran's "exporting terrorism" so much worse despite killing far fewer
civilians?

>I view you as purposely being disingenuous.

Nope. A moral high ground should not enable a country to interfere in foreign
elections, nor does the US have such a moral high ground.

------
subculture
Cyber retaliation from Iran should be on the mind of anyone in the government
thinking of military escalation with them. War-time presidents may get a boost
before an election, but public support will quickly turn if hardship comes to
US soil via hacks to our power grid or other infrastructure.

------
boomboomsubban
Microsoft's post reads more like an advertisement for accountguard than
reporting on a large threat.

------
rado
Seems legit.

------
acruns
This is news?

------
rpmisms
So, the US does this to literally everyone, and it's not a big deal. Someone
does it to us, and suddenly our democracy is dying.

Downvoters: please explain why I'm wrong. I don't support any electoral
interference.

